# Found a good one..



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Fished on the Instagator yesterday with a full crew of 6. Long day but we managed a 62 pounder. Had to work him a bit but he finally ate a pinfish. I'll try to get a video up, I know Bill Me got some good footage....


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That is a good one. nice job!


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

Great work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

"http://www.youtube.com/embed/tiTAmyOb_xU?ecver=2"

<div style="position:relative;height:0;padding-bottom:50.08%">



</div>


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Can't figure out how to embed the video but you can click the link


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats very nice ! :thumbup:


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Damn you look familiar, I knew I saw that photo somewhere!!! Good fish, I saw it on FB the other day


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great Cobia!


----------

